# Aion-Forum



## Black Muffin (27. April 2008)

Hiermit frage ich alle Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter, ob es wohl irgendwann möglich wäre, ein Aion-Unterforum, so wie WAR u.a. zu eröffnen. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Aion-Anhänger und es wäre echt toll, unsere Beiträge in ein Forum posten zu können, dass auch diesem Thema entspricht.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr euch etwas Gedanken darüber machen könntet.
Danke


----------



## Galadith (27. April 2008)

need!

Tante Edith flüstert mir gerade: first!!!


----------



## airace (27. April 2008)

sry mier ist das recihlich egal ich stehe nicht so auf diese asia MMOs...


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2008)

auf duden anscheinend auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (27. April 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> auf duden anscheinend auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das hat mir echt noch den Abend verschönert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorSchabe (27. April 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Hiermit frage ich alle Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter, ob es wohl irgendwann möglich wäre, ein Aion-Unterforum, so wie WAR u.a. zu eröffnen. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Aion-Anhänger und es wäre echt toll, unsere Beiträge in ein Forum posten zu können, dass auch diesem Thema entspricht.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr euch etwas Gedanken darüber machen könntet.
> Danke



/signed

Als Aion-Interessierter stimme auch ich für das neue Unterforum!


----------



## ei8th (28. April 2008)

Hatten wir so nen Thread nich schonmal? Hm, glaub net. Egal, bin dafür. MAcht mal was, buffed.de, bevor Euch alle Aion-interessierten zu anderen Fanseiten abwandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ein kleines Unterforum kost doch nix, und mehr Posts als im Spellborn Forum bekommen wir auch noch zam (hehe, zam).


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

Ein Unterforum wäre echt gut, denn ohne sind wir irgendwie ohne "Wohnsitz". Need!


----------



## Vakahma (28. April 2008)

muss euch da recht geben wäre echt schön wenn ihr das machen könntet


----------



## Nevad (28. April 2008)

Es ist ja noch nicht viel zu Aion bekannt,aber ein Unterforum wäre für die Anwärter nicht schlecht.


----------



## ei8th (28. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch nicht viel zu Aion bekannt,aber ein Unterforum wäre für die Anwärter nicht schlecht.



Mittlerweile sind eigentlich schon recht viele Infos durchgesickert, wesentlich mehr als bei manch anderem unveröffentlichten Spiel, aber die habens bisher noch nich hierher geschafft... Immerhin konnten die BEta-Tester bisher das Spiel schon komplett bis Level 34 spielen ohne Einschränkungen und Ihre Erfahrungen, Screenshots und Videos auch frei mit der wartenden Community teilen. 

Vielleicht wäre ein Unterforum ein Anreiz diese ganzen Informationen auch hier der buffed.de Community zur Verfügung zu stellen und einen Treffpunkt für Interessierte Spieler zu schaffen.


----------



## Amenna (28. April 2008)

mal nen /sign


----------



## CroWeD (28. April 2008)

Naja ob das so sinnvoll wäre für jedes Game eine neues Unterforum zu erichten, ich weis nicht. Stören wird es  mich net naja ok auchn /sign von mir ;P

mfg


----------



## Mamburger (29. April 2008)

> Hiermit frage ich alle Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter, ob es wohl irgendwann möglich wäre, ein Aion-Unterforum, so wie WAR u.a. zu eröffnen. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Aion-Anhänger und es wäre echt toll, unsere Beiträge in ein Forum posten zu können, dass auch diesem Thema entspricht.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr euch etwas Gedanken darüber machen könntet.
> Danke




/sign


----------



## Jannar (30. April 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Hiermit frage ich alle Buffed.de-Mitarbeiter, ob es wohl irgendwann möglich wäre, ein Aion-Unterforum, so wie WAR u.a. zu eröffnen. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Aion-Anhänger und es wäre echt toll, unsere Beiträge in ein Forum posten zu können, dass auch diesem Thema entspricht.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr euch etwas Gedanken darüber machen könntet.
> Danke




ich glaube kaum das gerade aion ein forum wie warhammer bekommt 
mit mehr wie ein subforum im allgemeinen teil wirst wohl ned rechnen können

aoc hat sowas nicht mal und die community is durchaus grösser wie die von aion


----------



## Valord (18. Mai 2008)

/sign !!!


----------



## Balaneth (4. September 2008)

Ich unterschreibe die Petition auch mal.


----------



## Ocian (5. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich selbst, sehr großer Aion verfechter bin (5 T-Shirts auf der GC bekommen *g*) muss ich sagen, dass der Aion-Anteil der Community auf Buffed.de zu klein ist für ein solches Forum.
Aber in den News wird es nicht untergehen.


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich selbst, sehr großer Aion verfechter bin (5 T-Shirts auf der GC bekommen *g*) muss ich sagen, dass der Aion-Anteil der Community auf Buffed.de zu klein ist für ein solches Forum.
> Aber in den News wird es nicht untergehen.


Ich konnte mir immerhin eines angel und da musst ich noch "Schere Stein Papier" mit einem auf 2 machen weil wir es beide hatte und keine nach gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

